# Why does it have to be SO hard :(



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So.... I have a bottle baby buck that has been sold for over a month, but hes still here! And the owner(goat boy) is wanting to finally come get him soon.

Im really attached to the little brat! I dont want him to go  he and his siblings were my very first bottle babies and I love him sooooo much!


Maybe I can just hide him? LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry, I can imagine it being very very hard! I haven't had bottle babies, but we had a baby that needed assistance at birth back in Feb and he became attached to us/bonded with us, and OMG he stole all our hearts. Selling him was the hardest thing I've ever had to do with goats so far. He went to a wonderful new home, but still... My 4yo wasn't home at the time when she came to get him, and that was her buddy...she didn't even get to say goodbye, but she knew he was going to be leaving possibly that day so she did spend time with him. I tell ya I cried those next few days when I thought about him. Still get teary eyed! But I know he's in a loving home and that's the bump over the sadness.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I know how you feel. Everytime a I sell a botle baby it just feels like a little piece of my heart was sold with it.
BUT!!!!!!
I'm sure you'll be seeing PLENTY of your baby (and Goat Boy) over time! D


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know ...sometimes it is hard to let go... if he is going to a good home that is all that matters right..... :hug: and you can probably go visit him...... :wink:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Everyone is right, it is hard but at least you know he is going to a good home and will be able to visit


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Tell Goat Boy that the only way he can have his baby is if he will let you take his picture so you can show your crazy goat friends!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: It may be hard to say good bye to this cute buckling but just think of all the wattled kids in your future.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

lol you all are funny now........  ...I am gonna play devil's advocate

KEEP HIM!! LOL

I was SURE I was gonna sell Mojo...for the first 3 days..then I started thinking. By the time I was brave enough to throw the thought out there for hubby he quickly agreed-he had been thinking the same thing :leap: 

I even was asked yesterday if I would sell him--they got a nose wrinkle and a quick "nope"

But..he is my one time indulgence--from now on I will be strong and not get attached! Do you believe me??? :greengrin:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

OH PHOOEY!!!! Just marry goat boy, buy a big ranch, and live happily ever after..............and you won't have to worry about it!!! :wink:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm with Tisie! :laugh: This way you can keep BOTH of them!  Mr. and Mrs. Goatboy......Has a nice sound to it......

Gina


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

One of my doelings from this year was reserved, but as she grew older I just fell head over heels in love with her. She had lovely form, and good potential; it made me sick thinking that she was reserved for someone else. I started having nightmares after the people reserved her... Kept on thinking I did the wrong thing and should keep her... After two weeks, I finally got up the nerve to ask the people to reconsider, and choose a replacement doe. A lot of TGS'ers helped me out with that scenario, and I am SO GLAD that I kept that little doeling! Sometimes, you just have to follow your gut instinct. I think goat boy would understand if you told him that you wanted to keep the kid. He sounds like a nice guy. :wink:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

mommaB said:


> OH PHOOEY!!!! Just marry goat boy, buy a big ranch, and live happily ever after..............and you won't have to worry about it!!! :wink:


lol even better than my recommendation!! LOVE it! hlala:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Burns Branch Boers said:


> mommaB said:
> 
> 
> > OH PHOOEY!!!! Just marry goat boy, buy a big ranch, and live happily ever after..............and you won't have to worry about it!!! :wink:
> ...


LOL!!!!!! Couldn't agree more!!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

:O

I cant believe what im reading LOL you guys are so weird!

Well he went to his new home today  you guys are gonne hate me cause guess what? NO PICS!

But I told him he has to take some of his new family when they get home! And im going to be seeing him again soon, I have to go visit hehe


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

NEXT TIME. Pictures xD


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry...I was focused on something else LOL

I will get pics!

He may come see us next week, if so I can get some then but I did tell him he HAS to take pics and send them asap!


----------

